# Are all pedophiles homosexual?



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 22, 2018)

It's well known that homosexuals disproportionately molest children. Although I can't be bothered to look up the exact stats boys are sexually abused at a similar rate as girls despite homosexual men only being around 1.5% of the population at most. However, I believe that all child molesters are homosexual, even the ones that molest girls. Let me explain why.

When a boy enters puberty he goes through mild changes. His voice deepens, his shoulders widen, and he grows denser body hair. The changes in a girl however are drastic!

The most noticeable is the development of breasts, something essential to heterosexual attraction. She develops curves, the hips widen, the thighs thicken. She becomes a woman and looks nothing like the child she was before.  These are called "secondary sex characteristics". It's practically a metamorphosis, these changes make the woman completely unlike the child she was before and it's specifically these differences that a straight man are interested in.

A girl's body holds no appeal to straight men; but what kind of man would be interested in someone with a flat chest and no hips or thighs? You guessed it, a homosexual man. Obviously the men that molest boys are homosexual but the men that abuse girls are simply closeted homosexuals that target girls so they can lie to themselves and say they're straight. Despite the fact that a busty and curvy body holds no appeal to them they're too ashamed to admit they're homosexual.

If there are any scientists on this site I would recommend looking into this.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 22, 2018)

Don' know about all pedos being gay but all homosexuals are pedos


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 22, 2018)

We need @VGB-OPSEC's expert opinion.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 22, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Don' know about all pedos being gay but all homosexuals are pedos


Statistically speaking you're right. Despite homosexuals accounting for a very small percentage of the population they are responsible for nearly all child rapes. Basic math says that all homosexuals would have to be child molesters to account for the number of rapes and molestations they commit.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 22, 2018)

They may not be attracted to the secondary sexual characteristics of females, but there are pedos out there that are into little girls only...

Either way, they're sick fucking people.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 22, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> They may not be attracted to the secondary sexual characteristics of females, but there are pedos out there that are into little girls only...


Did you even read my thesis? Those are closeted homosexuals that molest girls so they can lie to themselves and say that they're straight. That was the entire point I was making.

I agree, homosexuals are sick people. The fact that our society tolerates them makes no sense.


----------



## eldri (Aug 22, 2018)

It's difficult to say. It depends on the culture I guess as well how sexualized young girls are in said culture.


----------



## Jaiman (Aug 22, 2018)

Hmmm, but are all homosexuals pedophiles?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 22, 2018)

eldri said:


> It depends on how sexualized young girls are


Are you seriously trying to blame little girls for getting molested by homosexuals? What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 22, 2018)

Homo pedophiles put my proud homo blood to shame.


----------



## eldri (Aug 22, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Are you seriously trying to blame little girls for getting molested by homosexuals? What the fuck is wrong with you?


How the culture sexualizes young girls. Not that it's the girl's fault. JFC


----------



## Rokko (Aug 22, 2018)

Homos give pedos a bad name. Also, yes. I am a scientist.


----------



## sperginity (Aug 22, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Did you even read my thesis? Those are closeted homosexuals that molest girls so they can lie to themselves and say that they're straight. That was the entire point I was making.
> 
> I agree, homosexuals are sick people. The fact that our society tolerates them makes no sense.


Most pedophilia targets girls as a part of widespread social institutions in non western countries, like child marriages that are performed and consummated before puberty begins. The most common form of incest is father-daughter, and is an issue everywhere. Your theory doesn't explain this at all.


----------



## DN 420 (Aug 22, 2018)

What does that make bisexuals?


----------



## GloriousReader (Aug 22, 2018)

balcolm said:


> What does that make bisexuals?


Faggot child molesters


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 22, 2018)

I don't think paedophiles are real


----------



## TenMilesWide (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm sure many homo pedos are only opportunistic homos. They go after boys because boys are easier, we're less protective of them.

So give the pedos easier access to girls, I say. Islam's got the right idea.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 22, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> I don't think paedophiles are real


how can paedophiles be real if our eyes aren't real


----------



## Florence (Aug 22, 2018)

But what about bum drillers?


----------



## CanineXPlosion (Aug 22, 2018)

There's a fair share of straight pedos.
https://www.sott.net/article/261491...r-Stuart-Hall-admits-raping-multiple-children

https://www.sott.net/article/278891...s-to-molest-girls-as-young-as-seven-jury-told

Then again there's Jerry Sandusky and Jimmy Saville. 
Pedos exist of all sexual orientations. Pedophilia is a separate fucked up part of a person informed by person's sexuality.


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Aug 22, 2018)

CanineXPlosion said:


> Pedos exist of all sexual orientations. Pedophilia is a separate fucked up part of a person informed by person's sexuality.



No, pedos are homos.


----------



## CanineXPlosion (Aug 22, 2018)

You Can't Sit With Us said:


> No, pedos are homos.


Straight pedos confirmed to be gay


----------



## sadstuck (Aug 22, 2018)

Are female pedophiles who target little boys lesbians?


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 22, 2018)

Pedophiles make no distinction between boys and girls, they just want to fuck children.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 22, 2018)

Of course not, the two aren't related.  Pedophelia is a pattern of behavior though, not a condition.  If a dude molests his 13 year old niece, he's a pedophile. If he molests his 4 year old niece he's also a pedophile.  If he has gay sex with his 25 year old buddy, that does not make him a pedophile.  If he molests a 10 year old boy he's a pedophile. I am sure each individual pedophile is driven by different reasonings and urges, just like each murderer or jewel thief.

Things probably get complicated due to the fact that people who have been molested are more likely to molest someone themselves, and the various weirdness society has about gay people, causing all sorts of weird statistical skewing to occur.  Not to mention selective reporting mostly of male abusers.  

Your assertions are silly and intended to be provocative, and I'm a fool for responding seriously.


----------



## Ravelord (Aug 23, 2018)

Let me preface this by saying that OP is a faggot.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 23, 2018)

So are men that are dating skinny and petite women with no hips, or breasts closeted homosexuals, regardless of how old the woman is?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 23, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Did you even read my thesis? Those are closeted homosexuals that molest girls so they can lie to themselves and say that they're straight. That was the entire point I was making.
> 
> I agree, homosexuals are sick people. The fact that our society tolerates them makes no sense.


Yeah, but they aren't into dick.  I hear what you're saying, but it'd be tough to prove that.  It's a decent theory, but I don't necessarily share it.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Toucan (Aug 25, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> A girl's body holds no appeal to straight men; but what kind of man would be interested in someone with a flat chest and no hips or thighs?



Have you ever heard of an Incel?


----------



## Robot Teapot (Aug 25, 2018)

The LGBTetc community are mostly utter sexual degenerates. Paedophiles are utter sexual degenerates.

It's not complicated. Keep your children away from ALL of them.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 25, 2018)

Ravelord said:


> Let me preface this by saying that OP is a faggot.


But does that mean he’s a pedo?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 25, 2018)

Mrs Paul said:


>


This literally happened to my dad when he was a kid (teenager).
He was hitchhiking and got picked up by some faggot that tried to feel him up through the pants using the fact that his car was a stick shift as an excuse.  He got the fuck outta there before anything serious happened, but it still rattled him.

He's hated gays pretty much ever since.


----------



## queerape (Aug 27, 2018)

I would say that the secondary characteristics men develop are even more drastic than women. Women's voices don't change much during puberty, all we get is maybe somewhat taller, a little hair and a bit fatter and fat in different places. Menstruation isn't really something you can overtly see unless theres an accident I dread thinking of. Men on the other hand grow far taller, gain a lot  of muscle, grow hair everywhere, and have their voices change a lot. In fact, many pedos who are gender equal in the children they offend with are attracted to women only if they are attracted to adults. The fact loli con is generally more popular among men than shota con also kind of demonstrates this.


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 27, 2018)

Homosexuals are objectively utter degenerates, what kind of self-respecting individuals would spend hours dancing half-naked in the streets with feathers shoved up their asses for all to see ? Seriously the fact that they somehow got an entire month dedicated to showcasing their repulsiveness is simply revolting. They're angry because their degenerate lifestyle results in them getting AIDS and they take out their frustration on defenseless kids.

Honestly just gas them all. There's probably a negligible percentage of homosexuals who are neither degenerates nor pedos but you're bound to take like 95% of the child molesters with them. It's a risk worth taking.


----------



## Diabeetus (Aug 27, 2018)

No.

You want proof?






The lyrics are near-explicitly from the point of view of a cold, conniving pedophile. If all pedophiles were gay, the lyrics would be "I, I, I love little *boys*, they make me feel so good". But those are not the lyrics. Instead, they are "I, I, I love little *girls*, they make me feel so good".

I rest my case. May as well lock the thread at this point.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Sep 4, 2018)

OP was probably touched by his uncle as a child.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 4, 2018)

OP sounds like they perv over teen girls tbh. Who is the real creeper here.


----------



## BeanBidan (Sep 4, 2018)

It's like terrorist.
Not all Muslim's are terrorist
But all terrorist are Muslim


----------



## Leadlight_ (Sep 4, 2018)

Haven't you ever read Lolita?


----------



## millais (Sep 5, 2018)

Why is there a NAMBLA but not a NAMGLA? Truly a question for the ages.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Sep 5, 2018)

well i can see where you are coming from but it's not that cut and dry , in the glorious middle east for ex i can see that people are homos but they suppressed themselves and now they diddle kids , i see that clearly 
but in other places ie the west i think it's different , the thing about diddling kids is that it's about power not sex 
small girls get diddled too so i don't think the homo theory is correct 
every schmuck who is a fucking tool who can't get respect irl or gets marginalized for his weak personality turns out to be a kid diddler so i think the power angle is more consistent 
but gays do desire young males , as do straight guys you know , in the shithole where i spawned men crave that 14 yo pussy 
does any of this make sense ?


----------



## PorcupineTree (Nov 11, 2018)

By OP’s logic, masculinity is synonymous with the characteristics of prepubescent children. 

I think the “trend” of pedophilia among homosexuals is a combination of depravity and accessibility through vulnerable children. There are a lot of straight men who prey on children for their vulnerability too- especially girls. Girls DO develop secondary sex characteristics before they’re adults. 

(Also this is a bit of a stretch, but...) All humans are female by default until the SRY gene is activated in the fetus by a Y chromosome.

What I’m getting at is that children aren’t 
manly and gender is pretty ambiguous with them. 

(Edit because of an afterthought)

Have you never thought a woman with a flat chest and/or narrow hips is hot?


----------



## Boss HM-2 (Nov 11, 2018)

millais said:


> Why is there a NAMBLA but not a NAMGLA? Truly a question for the ages.


Does NAMBLA even do anything nowadays besides get lumped in with the KKK as "abhorrent organizations that we begrudgingly allow to have a voice"?


----------



## lowkey (Nov 17, 2018)

Robot Teapot said:


> The LGBTetc community are mostly utter sexual degenerates. Paedophiles are utter sexual degenerates.
> 
> It's not complicated. Keep your children away from ALL of them.



I reckon this might sound strange to some young ones, but there is a lot of truth to it.

The vagina monologues received so much renown, but one of the stories is a literal lesbian grooming / statutory rape story where an adult gives a thirteen year old girl alcohol.

To quote the play "If it was rape, it was a good rape"


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 17, 2018)

Does it really matter? Bullets don't discriminate.


----------



## lowkey (Nov 18, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> Does it really matter? Bullets don't discriminate.



They should, though.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 18, 2018)

A disproportionate amount of pedos are homosexual, and a disproportionate amount of homosexuals are pedos. Where do you think the "twink" archetype came from?


----------

